# Zonda vs eurus vs neutron for rolling hills



## framesti

which are best? would there be any difference as far as power transfer/lateral stiffness, durability over rough roads? I am 185lbs.
Also, has anyone tried/how to true the G3 pattern?


----------



## orange_julius

framesti said:


> which are best? would there be any difference as far as power transfer/lateral stiffness, durability over rough roads? I am 185lbs.
> Also, has anyone tried/how to true the G3 pattern?


The Neutron was a favorite wheelset for some time (when I weighed 176 lbs or so), it is comfy, durable, and is quite reactive. But the front wheel is a touch soft. In the wind it feels as if it deflects a bit. 

Compared with the Shamal ultra (and now at 167 lbs or so), the Shamal is a lot more reactive, the front is stiffer, and the ride is harsher. If I didn't use tubeless I wouldn't like the Shamal for daily riding. The Shamal also feels more aero. And the front is very stable even in the wind, which is funny because the Shamal spoke blades are wider. 

All Campag wheels are really durable as long as you maintain them (true + tension periodically). 

No idea about truing G3, for all wheelsets that have bladed spokes I just get the trued once a year at my LBS.


----------



## jpdigital

I was deciding between the Zonda and Eurus. Price not beeing so much of an issue, what actually sold me on the Zonda was that the Zonda had steel spokes, as opposed to the Eurus' aluminium spokes; the steel spokes provide a bit more of a compliant ride. As far as stiffness & power transfer, the Zondas are *stiff.* Certainly not harsh, but definitely stiff.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

i'm riding neutrons. have been for a while. i can't really answer the "power transfer/lateral stiffness, durability over rough roads" directly yet i haven't "noticed" my wheels ever (of course i notice the, they're rolling under me etc) so i'd day they transfer power well, are laterally stiff and are durable.


----------



## scuollo

I can not speak to other Campy wheels, but I have been riding Zondas this season and can agree with jpdigital that they do feel stiff, stiffer than my other Easton EA90SL wheelset. Especially the front wheel, this shows itself when I ride one-handed - the front wheel Zonda stays straight and stable, the Easton feels as if it was "folding over". Nothing of course to compromise safety. Just the subtle difference we like to talk about on these forums.


----------



## bigbill

Zondas are incredibly durable. I have a set that I've been riding for two years and I'm 6'2", 225#. Never gone out of true and only one bearing adjustment on the rear wheel. As far as light wheels on rolling hills, this is as light as I'll go. Neutrons have an incredible reputation as well. Zondas are $538 at probikekit.com.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Humm. . .*



orange_julius said:


> All Campag wheels are really durable as long as you maintain them (true + tension periodically).


A properly built wheelset should never require re-truing unless damaged. To the OP Campy wheels are truly "bullet proof."


----------



## jmoryl

QQUIKM3 said:


> A properly built wheelset should never require re-truing unless damaged. To the OP Campy wheels are truly "bullet proof."


I should chime in here and say that I have thousands of miles on two pairs of Campy wheels: older Protons and 2010 Zondas and have never had to even touch the spokes. That comment about retensioning really struck me as odd...


----------



## onrhodes

Neutrons here. Been my main wheels the past 2 years, probably have 10,000 miles of use on them in total and never been trued, never had any problems with them. I am a "huge" 135lbs though.


----------



## orange_julius

QQUIKM3 said:


> A properly built wheelset should never require re-truing unless damaged. To the OP Campy wheels are truly "bullet proof."


That's a nice hypothetical if you never travel with your wheels.


----------

